# *SPECKTRA!!* i need everyones opinions! :)



## vica (Apr 8, 2010)

kay, so heres the story..
i was going to beauty school a few years ago and whenever we had a makeup client, it would go to me because everyone knew i loved doing makeup and collecting mac. i started doing makeup outside of the school and when i did my services, i didnt really charge much because i felt like i sucked and someone else couldve done better (yeah SAD i know) and i realized that all i did were eyeshadow applications with my own personal stuff, b/c didnt own ANY foundation colors, other than my own... eventually my mac shadow collection grew smaller and i stopped doing makeup for other people.

i *WANT* to get back into the makeup business.. doing prom & wedding makeup. my budget is around $110 to start off with, and i need *YOUR* opinions and input on these products.. pretty please? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






coastal scents 10 concealer palette - i think the ones on ebay are the same thing.. do any of you guys have them in your kit? what is the color payoff and is it worth buying?

coastal scents 28 color neutral palette - is it chalky? hows the color payoff?

graftobian hi-def glamour cream foundation 18 color palette

graftobian dual finish foundation powder 12 color palette

rcma sampler foundation palette

la femme 12 color blush palette - (hows that compared to the coastal scents blush palette?? )


what do i really need to start off with?? when this pays off, i want to get an airbrushing kit.. 


...anything else i should add to my kit...? what brands should i look at?
eye primer?
a lipstick palette?
moisturizer?


oh yeah, any tips on how to start in the industry will be greatly appreciated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! thanks in advance!


----------



## LC (Apr 8, 2010)

I do not like coastal scent products but since you are on such a tight budget I'd say go with them and then later switch to a better company. 

If you're buying the concealer palette, then no need buying an eye primer. I only use concealers as my eye primers.

 You also won't need a moisturizer. Tell your client to moisturize about an hour before you get there. You'll *eventually* want to pick up an oil control lotion for oily brides, but that's not a must have anytime soon.

Cinema Secrets has a pretty decent foundation palette as well as lip palette

As far as the airbrush...it took me 5 years being in the industry before I broke down and got one. They're TRULY not a necessity, don't spend your money on one any time soon until you are very very established. With the airbrush compressor (which is roughly $200), you need the airbrush gun (about $150), and foundations that can be used in the airbrush (kiss another $150 goodbye). Trust me, don't make buying an airbrush system a priority. 

To get started in the industry, there's an international model networking website called ModelMayhem.com . Literally over a million photographers, models, hair stylists, makeup artists, fashion stylists, etc etc are on this site. Make yourself a profile, then start to browse the "casting" section for photoshoots in your city.  99.9% of them will be "TF" work, meaning "Trade For" work...meaning you won't get paid, and neither will anyone else involved. You all will simply be working for each other to help build up your portfolio.

Your portfolio at this point is your number one priority. Build it up build it up build it up.  At the same time, do a few wedding looks on some girlfriends, take their pics, and upload those pictures as well as start a profile on a few wedding networking sites like weddingwire.com and weddingbook.com . 

Feel free to PM me any questions at all about any of this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Best wishes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LC


----------



## LRMakeup (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm not a big fan of the coastal scents palettes either.. 

In my kit, I carry cinema secrets foundations, Face Atelier foundations, rcma, graftobian creme and powder, Yaby creme foundations, and MUFE face and body and HD.

For the price, I think graftobian and cinema secrets are a great deal and I love the finishes. Graftobian is a little bit more buttery. I seem to reach for Cinema secrets more (personal preference). You can get a light, medium and dark palette for about $60 and you'll probably be able to cover all shades by mixing and matching. 

I know a ton of makeup artists LOVE rcma but I don't really haha. It's a lot more dry than the others and takes a lot of working. On set, I don't really have much time to mess with it so I usually reach for something else. 

I love my Graftobian 12 color powder palette!! I use it on men alllll the time. It's so easy and fast to apply so they don't feel like they are sitting in the chair for hours. Also great for touching up. 

I also love the la femme blush palette! I can't compare it to Coastal scents since I haven't tried CS's blush before but I always reach for this blush palette first. The colors are matte but if you want a different finish you can always layer with pigments or creams. 

I have an airbrush but I never use it! lol! Too much work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I don't do a lot of brides either. If you do brides, they always want airbrush. 

I probably didn't help you narrow anything down since I pretty much love everything. lol. 

I always moisturize before foundation so I would reccomend it (I have Cetaphil and Embroylisse in my kit). I think it makes a big difference and I don't trust models to show up with moisturized skin. 

I buy all different lipsticks and put them in my own palettes so I can't really recommend a specific palette. 

I would get some sort of contour and highlighter and concealor too! 


As far as getting started, just start testing with photographers and build up your portfolio. I would also get a website and business cards as soon as possible. In this industry you never know where your next job will come from and who might be referring you so it's important to have promo materials. 


HTH


----------



## vica (Apr 10, 2010)

thank you both all the great advice!  i am considering the rcma shinto sample palette (for more yellower tones ..right?) since most of the people i work on, have some yellow or tan in their skin.... and the la femme blush palette. for anyone who uses la femme blush, what individual colors (names) do you find yourself reaching for the most? and on what skin toned clients?


----------



## QueenBam (Apr 28, 2010)

Don't forget bout the other 'tools' you might need... brushes, spatulas, mascara wands, qtips, sponges, brush cleaner, disinfectant, mixing medium, etc.


----------



## bad girl glam (Apr 28, 2010)

check out some cosmetic companies that have pro starter kits.  they will have everything you need to start with. also purchase a cape and a net to cover the face to prevent messing up makeup or smearing it on clothes.  i worked on this model, and she asked for one since she had to change her clothes for a different  scene.  i wish i had one at the time, but thank God she didn't mess up her makeup.


----------



## Senoj (May 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vica* 

 
_kay, so heres the story..
i was going to beauty school a few years ago and whenever we had a makeup client, it would go to me because everyone knew i loved doing makeup and collecting mac. i started doing makeup outside of the school and when i did my services, i didnt really charge much because i felt like i sucked and someone else couldve done better (yeah SAD i know) and i realized that all i did were eyeshadow applications with my own personal stuff, b/c didnt own ANY foundation colors, other than my own... eventually my mac shadow collection grew smaller and i stopped doing makeup for other people.

i *WANT* to get back into the makeup business.. doing prom & wedding makeup. my budget is around $110 to start off with, and i need *YOUR* opinions and input on these products.. pretty please? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





coastal scents 10 concealer palette - i think the ones on ebay are the same thing.. do any of you guys have them in your kit? what is the color payoff and is it worth buying?

coastal scents 28 color neutral palette - is it chalky? hows the color payoff?

graftobian hi-def glamour cream foundation 18 color palette

graftobian dual finish foundation powder 12 color palette

rcma sampler foundation palette

la femme 12 color blush palette - (hows that compared to the coastal scents blush palette?? )


what do i really need to start off with?? when this pays off, i want to get an airbrushing kit.. 


...anything else i should add to my kit...? what brands should i look at?
eye primer?
a lipstick palette?
moisturizer?


oh yeah, any tips on how to start in the industry will be greatly appreciated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! thanks in advance!_

 
I do have the concealer palette and it's great. I love it! The consistency of it is comparable to Mac's Studio Finish concealer in the little pot. There is an artist on youtube (Makeup by RenRen)who did a tutorial on the 10 concealer palette. She used it contour, highlight and also for foundation. 

Coastal Scents eye palettes are great too. The colors are highly pigmented and easy to blend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also have the Graftobian Hi Def glamour creme foundation it works wonders. It covers well, very light to the face and it feels like butter on your skin. I don't think you can go wrong with any of the choices you have. 

Make sure you have cleansers, applicators, moisturizers and odds and ends like tweezers, eyelash curlers, baby wipes (for makeup removal), qtips, pencil sharpeners, visine, hand sanitizer and lip conditioners in your kit.


----------



## inlovewithmakeu (May 28, 2010)

Since you are on a limited budget I would keep it simple. Get a foundation pallett I love the graftobian hd. It is buttery and has a lot of slip - if you have really pigmented foundations you don't need concealors as much. Get a color wheel so you adjust foundations that aren't exactly the right color. Ben Nye has a great one. I would start off with 2 blushes a pinkish one and a coralish one. The LaFemme pallette is great, but it is limited there aren't enough orange tones for my liking. Also don't forget Ben Nye, Mehron, Kryolan for your eyeshadow colors. Start off with a good neutral pallet and it won't steer you wrong. As you work more you can add to your kit.


----------

